# Balloon Fiesta Thurs Night glow



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2008)

So after the resounding success of the harbour festival thread  I wondered if anybody fancied a trek up to AC on thurs to see the 30th anniversary night glow. Apparently it starts at half 9.

Fizz and I had a lovely time a few years ago and I'd quite like to see it again. 

Sadly Derv's working. 

Anybody else?

http://www.bristolfiesta.co.uk/content.php?pid=21


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

We've done every one for the last couple of years its brillinat.

I'm thinking of booking the afternoon off, BUT they have also been doing it again on the Saturdays


----------



## Iam (Aug 1, 2008)

Sure, that sounds quite good.


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm, i wont be here on the weekend, but depending on what my work shift is on thursday i might make it to the nightglow. i'll have to check it out!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2008)

We're away at Endorse It on Saturday so its Thurs or nothing for me.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

Cor you adventuring inernational travellers 

they speak funny down there


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 1, 2008)

Didn't there used to be a morning glow? - maybe not glow but something happening in the early hours? I always fancied going there for a breakfast picnic

Yeah Friday, Sat, and Sun (8th,9th,10th) Anyone want to join me?


----------



## JTG (Aug 1, 2008)

No, cos I'm working

meh


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Fizz and I had a lovely time a few years ago and I'd quite like to see it again.
> 
> http://www.bristolfiesta.co.uk/content.php?pid=21



We had a wikkid time didn't we? Til I got home and found my fekkin freezer had packed up!

Toying with idea of Thursday night...prefer the first balloon glow, though I'd head up earlier to get a good spot. They have lots more stalls these days also.

Could bring some pimms and munchies along too 

I'm working that day but could poss get up there for about 7ish...need to check with me chauffer innit


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks to whoever improved my spelling . . . it wouldnt let me


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Didn't there used to be a morning glow? - maybe not glow but something happening in the early hours?



snikker snikker fnarr fnarr

Its called Morning glory














I thought that was better than posting picture of a stiffy


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think they have a glow in the morning do they? How does that work, they'd have to be doing it at about 4.am for it to still be dark enough.

I think they release all the balloons at once on the saturday and sunday mornings...I love it coz they all pass close to my house, some narrowly missing my roof and some actually land in the field next to my garden.

I love the sound of the flame shooting into the canopy and all the dogs going pschyzso as they glide above 

I ought to sort my shit out and take a balloon ride myself...though reading Ian McEwans Enduring love many moons ago put me off...a bit.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Right if all things go to plan we should be there.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I'll probably walk over about 8 and people can text me when they arrive


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd offer you a lift over BUT I dont know what time we'll make it as we both have work and dont know what time we'll make it up there. But your welcome to get one back.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

If its pissing down with rain I might not go btw. Dont fancy getting soggy.

Lift would be lovely


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

If I'm back in Bristol in time on Thursday, I'll drive, and can lift 3/4.

Should be home from Southampton by then, but you never know. More later in the week...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

If its raining hmmmmmmmm we'll see as well.

We've all got mobiles so we'll be ok Im sure


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, i'm with the 'not getting wet' brigade.

I hope I don't have to put on my mistress voice and tell people to 'sit down' again this year.


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

*sits*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

its ok you can move now


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

beeb says light showers. 

My mum might come over


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2008)

wiskey said:


> beeb says light showers.
> 
> My mum might come over



Oh cool be good to see her again. 

I've got a feeling it'll be dry thursday afternoon/evening.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2008)

*Erm...*

The weather isn't forcast to be good but I'm ever the optomistic.

I'm not back from work til after 4 this avo...so I'll make me mind up then and let peeps on here know...I'll also text peeps to say yay or nay so they are not hanging around pining after me 

xXx


----------



## strung out (Aug 7, 2008)

i can't come anymore... working late now and just got made redundant so not really in the mood for all this shit


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Made redundant ,that sucks 

Well if you do wanna make it We're still planning on being up there its free to get in and I'll get you a pint or something mate. Wont be gpoing til about 7-ish though.


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm still in Southampton at the moment, but have to be back in the Bristol office this afternoon. I'm still up for driving, if anyone fancies a lift...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i can't come anymore... working late now and just got made redundant so not really in the mood for all this shit





That sucks


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

Well mother's coming over here after work and then we'll look and see if its raining. 

So still intending to set off about half 7. 

Might park near greville smythe park and walk up the hill of death because parking last time was a nightmare.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

I dont need to ask now


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

tis bootiful innit 

first time in 11 days its not been grey and raining when I've woken up


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooh and the parking truthfully aint been that bad the last couple of times.

How many of you are there ?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

wiskey said:


> tis bootiful innit
> 
> first time in 11 days its not been grey and raining when I've woken up




Hell yeah I still had to put me wet bike gear on .  .just in case


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

It's raining here.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Your in Southampton and dont you DARE bring them clouds with you 

If they start follwing you you'll have to turn back at Bath. Its the law


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

It's sunny now. 

So, are we going? Am I calling anyone to offer lifts?

I'm in town, but would rather not go home first...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I can see blue sky over AC . . . I rekkon we'll go over. 

I dont feel fab though, feel completely wiped out.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

well were on our way about 7ish, Car park is right up at teh top this year so  they have 3 exits out. 

Could be fun. Will send texts etc when we leave.


I've pormsied fizz a pork roll as well


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2008)

Iam did you go? I didn't look on here yesterday and so didn't see yer post. I could have phoned you!

We went after 7, picking up da wiskles and da mother wiskles and parked at the top car park.

Highlight of the night for me...springer spaniel breaking off it's lead and making a bolt through the crowd as the firework display started. We saw them leaving the fiesta minus the dog.

Why do people do that? Even if the dog isn't usually disturbed by fireworks at home, it doesn't mean they are gonna feel the same amongst a huge crowd of strangers as giant balloons are being inflated by shooting flames whilst an amplified 'I've got the power!' rings around the arena and then everyone screams 'oooooooooooh' as showering bangs of lights appear overhead!

I hope they found the dog, though judging by how fast it ran off, it probably ended up the other side of Bristol in less then 5mins!

oh and my pork roll.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 8, 2008)

we enjoyed that, cheers for the lift. 

Got some ok pics but they'll have to wait till next week.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey no worries wiskey and as always  you can have a lift anytime.

Now for what it worth I've put the alright-ish pics up for anyone to look at here. They aint brilliant but I had a go, Its really fucking difficult cos you get no light, then LOADS, then none then fizz taps you on the shoulder 

So anyway I had a go and hopefully there something in there worth looking at :

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c383/DJBOMBSCARE/Ballon Fiesta/?albumview=grid


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2008)

my photo's

They are pretty rubbish


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 12, 2008)

They're not rubbish. Looked good to me.

Is this an annual thing??


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good to me


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> They're not rubbish. Looked good to me.
> 
> Is this an annual thing??



Yes it is


----------

